# degus breaders



## dave_mito (Jun 15, 2009)

does any one know any were localish to manchester that breads degus?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

You can't get breaded degus  but there is a breeder in leicestershire, i don't know how far away that is from you 

Degu Breeder list


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

david what would we do with breaded degus lol

everyone nearish us on that list is still over 2 hrs away , think this would be to far for them to travel in the car


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

dave_mito said:


> does any one know any were localish to manchester that breads degus?


do they like being breaded


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i have 7 ready end of july, ummm by glancing in the cage i see there is more than 7 looks like tother girly has not long given birth  

but i think im too far away


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

If you can't fnd anything on here, try checking preloved/gumtree? local newspapers and stuff are also good, if you have the friday ad in your area it's worth putting an advert in there 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> If you can't fnd anything on here, try checking preloved/gumtree? local newspapers and stuff are also good, if you have the friday ad in your area it's worth putting an advert in there
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


will try these


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> i have 7 ready end of july, ummm by glancing in the cage i see there is more than 7 looks like tother girly has not long given birth
> 
> but i think im too far away


i would love them off you but i think your about 4hrs away 

have you got baby blues aswell ?


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

no no blue babys just yet but will have soon


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> no no blue babys just yet but will have soon


I'm first in line for the blue babies!


----------

